# 8560 New Holland 1997 "Will not engage in A,C, reverse



## Brettro23 (Jan 1, 2012)

We recently purchased a used 8560 New Holland. Every has been working fine, but yesterday, I could not engage the tractor into C or A range, and reverse. B range works fine. Is there something I could have tripped to disengage it? The tractor starts up fine and everything else seems to work fine. Is this model belt driven? Can anyone help?

Brett Robertson


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

According to Tractordata.com reverse is only available in B range

That's some fine machine, you have there.


----------

